# Omega Geneve Diver



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I got this off JonW and although its not a constellation its rarity gets special dispensation.

the original sales thread with Jon`s wonderful Pictures is worth a look one of which is here










I will keep the forum updated and will of course get some decent pics up on its return


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Well Quote is in Â£329 inc vat to service and give it a light refurb. Bracelet has to be rebuilt so I don't reckon that's too bad.

I have been told nothing can be done with the bezel which is a pity (but it not as bad as it looks in the pictures to be honest)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats not too bad actually is it?

Its a great looking piece, is that with new hands or will they relume those?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I have asked to keep the originals Jase (unless they have the correct hands)

If you look at Jons pictures in the link its really not bad, the bracelet was a bit fragile and It needed a service etc So I thought I know they are not cheap but it would be worth it and at just over Â£300 I don't think its bad


----------

